# Got my new daily driver/project car :)



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok I bought a 1993 nx2000 it needs some work and no power options but it does have t-tops and a digital dash


not bad for $1000  Plus it is 5-speed a big change from my auto


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I give you $900.00 for it j/k .... good luck with you're new project car.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Are those rims black or gunmetal?

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

black


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

mmm...black interior


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if you find another for that price or close to it I'll take it!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice:thumbup: 

those rims look like the one Seth has.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Very nice & clean car.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice selrider!! and a bad ass price how many miles does sha got?? hows the interior and body... (any rust)? i wish i could find sumthin like that around here.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

i thought the digi dash only came on the NX1600, was the cluster swapped or something?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

The title says 180k but the JDM engine has 100k-110k


The dash only came in the 1600 but I guess the last owner swapped it in..


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

that'd be great if you could put the digi dash in a 200!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK Bobby, I'm coming over today after class.....will call you.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

nice ride and good price...I see big things for it in the future


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks guys...

dre come over when you want I will be home anytime after 5 pm


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

oh man. great buy! i love the Egg. btw how many miles does it have?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

200k on the body.. 100k on the engine...
but I could not pass it up ..

hard to find a egg for 1000 .. its pretty much hard to find a egg at all..


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah I know. great find. Now if I could only look for an egg at that price.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, I can buy a million eggs for that price.  
Very nice ride....I cant say that enough Bobby....especially with the tops off. I can think of lots of stuff to do in that car.  I want one now. I think the misses will get tired of seeing Dre at the house from now on.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will let you take a ride in it at the meet Thursday


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

cool. I will be looking forward to that.


----------

